# Err Barrel racer boobs!!



## Golden Horse

Kudos to her for riding it out






LOL


----------



## Muppetgirl

Who rides in a boob tube....let alone barrel races in one???:shock:


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

How did she not think that was going to happen? Seriously?! Maybe it was my upbringing and years of playing sports, but I always consider the possibility of a wardrobe malfunction when I'm dressing for any kind of physical activity. Even when getting dressed to go hiking I think "Hmmm...now what would happen if I fell down a cliff wearing this shirt? Would my bewbs come out?"

On a funnier note...my boyfriend was watching over my shoulder and, in typical male fashion, exclaimed "I nearly saw BEWBS!!!" *facepalm*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432

Omg. Who ever races in a tube top? What an idiot.

*head desk*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse

LOL I've seen this before, why in the hell would you run barrel in a strapless? I have enough issues sitting down and eating dinner in a strapless!

Although I have to say, I've seen girls get so forward coming out of barrels that they've snagged their bra or their shirt on their saddle horn, and I've done it too. I've never torn my shirt, but I coulld see it happening easily. So, I always wear my nicest Victoria Secret to races! :lol: :lol:

I knew a girl who was team roping, she somehow caught her shirt swinging her loop and pulled her shirt AND bra up....Hehe. :lol: Funny how that works...


----------



## wetrain17

One word came to mind

Idiot


----------



## RezaluteSupreme

......no comment....


----------



## Golden Horse

wetrain17 said:


> One word came to mind
> 
> Idiot


Only if she does it again....once is just a learning experience:wink:


----------



## waresbear

I think there should be a dress code for those with no commonsense and breasts.


----------



## Golden Horse

waresbear said:


> I think there should be a dress code for those with no commonsense and breasts.


According to another short lived thread that would be blondes then, or Essex Girls or ******* women.....or.....or.....YUP THIS IS AN ATTEMOT AT HUMOR. 

But there is a good reason why there are dress codes for so many sports.


----------



## toto

oh my Pasties-- good thing no one saw that! ;-)


----------



## katieandscooby

Common sense seems to be lacking in so many places these days...boobs should be tucked in as they are not the most speed friendly things around.


----------



## Golden Horse

Tucked in, but in my case under.....age and *longs* are cruel


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

Siiiiigh, you just can't teach common sense.


----------



## PastureSongs

Saw this last night but didn't watch it. Figured it was some snobby video.

But my goodness.
She gave them twice the show they came for. Lol. At least she had decent time. Guess she had a lot more motivation to get outta there.


----------



## Critter sitter

heck why not just go topless if your going to race like that!!

they have bikini races too What a Joke!


----------



## SorrelHorse

Hahahaha I love the bikini races, I'm definitely doing the next one.


----------



## lovexlaugh

The whole time I was cringing at the thought of her boobs bouncing around! I can't ride in anything but a heavy duty sports bra.


----------



## Phly

SorrelHorse said:


> Hahahaha I love the bikini races, I'm definitely doing the next one.


I've tried to talk the wife into it, apperently, not happening!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Now why do I think she gets lots of dates?


----------



## Roperchick

Just...just.....smh I have no words.

Every race I go to we have a dress code that you at least need a tank top 2 fingers width.


Just. Yeah.


----------

